# Now the Refs are JIMMERED



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/blogsbyusp ... h.html.csp

Now the referees are Jimmered! I guess that would be one way to stop him. Maybe Broylen put a bug in the refs ear.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yawn.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

he's a smug, little *****!!! but he's a dang good one!! I'm a ute fan and I don't really care about college basketball but I have no problem with coug fans enjoying this streak, this jimmer love fest gets annoying but I understand it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was surprised how the Jim Bobber was upset with the officiating; pretty rare for him to show any emotion towards the officials.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Maybe he could tell the ref had it out for him. Maybe like all of you, the ref is getting sick of all the Jimmer love. For a ref to walk over to a coach and tell him to get a player out would have two reasons--either the ref is tired of his attitude and wants to save him from getting a techinical or he's tired of all the attention he is getting and wants to do something about it. I think it was the first--Jimmer was showing more emotion in that game than I've seen in all previous games. Utes have a way of doing that, and if I had to hear Jim Broylen yelling all game, I'd get irrritated real quick.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

It could be the only way that teams are finding to defend Jimmer is to beat the living hell out of him like Air Force did. And Utah did. And the better Jimmer does, the more the other team hacks on him. And has much as he was getting hacked in that game, I can't blame the guy for getting testy. 

As for Boylen - dude is just trying to save his job at this point. You guys catch the SDSU fans last week against the utes - chanting "You should transfer!" That was pretty funny.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> It could be the only way that teams are finding to defend Jimmer is to beat the living hell out of him like Air Force did. And Utah did. And the better Jimmer does, the more the other team hacks on him.


You hit the nail on the head Gary. They are now in the 2nd round of conference play so all the teams they are playing from here on have already faced Jimmer before this season and got scorched. This time around coaches are bound and determined to not let Jimmer light them up again so they are doing the only thing they can do to slow him down, and apparently the officials are willing to swallow their whistles and let it go, and Jimmer is getting frustrated. I am very anxious to see if this new trend continues, and even more anxious to see that Jimmer does not get injured. :shock: That would REALLY SUCK!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Maybe he could tell the ref had it out for him. Maybe like all of you, the ref is getting sick of all the Jimmer love. For a ref to walk over to a coach and tell him to get a player out would have two reasons--either the ref is tired of his attitude and wants to save him from getting a techinical or he's tired of all the attention he is getting and wants to do something about it.


Having been an official in my past life; it is fairly common to have a coach say a similar thing to a coach. I think the media is trying to make it out to be more than it really is. That was just the official's way of saying...well, exactly what he said; he is getting mouthy and the only way I can deal with it costs you 4 points, so how bouts you take care of it and have him take a seat? Good officials when dealing with a reasonable coach will often do that. That is the official's way of saying I have had enough and the T is coming quickly...


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I personally don't think it's the refs job to do that though. I think the refs job is to call the game the best he/she can. If a player is getting out of control with his mouth and actions then I think you call the technical. For a ref to listen to the whines of any coach and then make a call or judgement based on what they are telling me is wrong (in my opinion). If a coach cannot see that he needs to make an adjustment based on a players actions and demeanor and has to have a ref tell him what to do, tells me the coach isn't in touch with the game or the players. One another hand--I hate refs who are so thin-skinned that they get offended and blow their own temper tantrum whistle because of something a coach or player says. Games get heated, people get heated and frustrated during games. Refs need to understand that and if something needs to be said, it should be a warning to the player. If the antics keep up blow a technical but not in anger. I've seen some dink refs get more upset than the players.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know. I've spent plenty of times on the sidelines of football fields coaching, and having a two way conversation with the refs has never been bad. And by conversation, I don't mean yelling at them. I never do that. But saying "you should have called a face-mask on my kid - I don't want kids getting hurt." or "Thanks for the hold on those guys - I missed that one - thanks." Anyway, the refs are seeing things I as a coach have missed. And I've had refs come and talk to me about stuff - which I've always appreciated. If a ref is seeing things the coach isn't and mentions it, I don't see the big deal.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I see your point. I just think it looks bad a ref talking to a coach. Makes you wonder if he's protecting or favoring one team over the other. I think that's why when you see one coach talking to the ref the other coach walks over to see what's up. If in fact, the ref told Rose take Jimmer out before I blow a technical on him and it's in a crucial point of the game, and can change the score and outcome--isn't the ref actually showing favoritism?


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

HighNDry said:


> If in fact, the ref told Rose take Jimmer out before I blow a technical on him and it's in a crucial point of the game, and can change the score and outcome--isn't the ref actually showing favoritism?


At that point BYU was up by double digits and the outcome was no longer in doubt. If the game was still in doubt Rose would not have taken his best player out of the game no matter what the ref said. Your point is well made though, HND. Officials should be objective observers only, IMO.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

mm73 said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> > If in fact, the ref told Rose take Jimmer out before I blow a technical on him and it's in a crucial point of the game, and can change the score and outcome--isn't the ref actually showing favoritism?
> ...


Exactly! Over many, many years of officiating, you get to know the coaches pretty well to where you know with whom you could say such a thing. A coach like Boylen...most officials would prefer to just throw a T rather than try to explain something that he just would not understand. Rose, being pretty level headed most likely knows the official and took his advice to heart...not to mention that it is a prime time to have your best player seriously injured in the final minutes of a blowout game against your rival.


----------

